# Beyond excited ordered new 2015 this afternoon



## cfiore

HI all, first post, I have been lurking. I have been doing a ton of research and it is time to upgrade my almost ten year old Specialized. After much deliberation and see sawing this afternoon I ordered a 2015 Synapse Carbon 5 105. I had to go with the Magnesium white w/ jet black as I wasn't a big fan of the black & green. Now the waiting begins. Anyway, I am very excited and just wanted to share the good news.


----------



## macca33

Nice work - be sure to post a pic once you pick it up.

cheers


----------



## Jffullum

Very cool. Yes please post a pic and weight if you can. I'm about to order the 2015 Synapse hi-mod Ultegra in a similar color scheme. (grey/blue). Exciting stuff.


----------



## tjerkdb

cool! Is the same bike that I am planning on getting. What are the expected delivery times?


----------



## cfiore

tjerkdb said:


> cool! Is the same bike that I am planning on getting. What are the expected delivery times?


Unfortunately I have to exercise some patience, late September early October is the expected delivery time. Till then I will keep riding my heavy monster.


----------



## Duane Behrens

cfiore said:


> HI all, first post, I have been lurking. I have been doing a ton of research and it is time to upgrade my almost ten year old Specialized. After much deliberation and see sawing this afternoon I ordered a 2015 Synapse Carbon 5 105. I had to go with the Magnesium white w/ jet black as I wasn't a big fan of the black & green. Now the waiting begins. Anyway, I am very excited and just wanted to share the good news.


That IS exciting . . . although I'm not sure why you didn't walk into your local LBS, choose it yesterday, let them set it up this morning, and ride it this afternoon. Maybe they didn't have the color you wanted. Oh, well, anticipation is fun. The 105 is a good platform. If you're like me, you'll upgrade to an Ultegra RD when you first change the rear cassette and chain.


----------



## mpre53

Shops may not carry a full range of frame sizes and component levels. And C-dale basically sold out of 2014 Synapses. I was lucky that the shop had a 58 cm frame in stock last April, because there were none left at the distributor. As it was, I had to go with the one they had in the color and component group they had.


----------



## cfiore

mpre53 said:


> Shops may not carry a full range of frame sizes and component levels. And C-dale basically sold out of 2014 Synapses. I was lucky that the shop had a 58 cm frame in stock last April, because there were none left at the distributor. As it was, I had to go with the one they had in the color and component group they had.


This was my problem, there was not a Synapse to be had at the only Cannondale shop in town and then, they looked for me and could not find my size or what I wanted anywhere, so a 2015 it is!!!  WOOT WOO!!!!!!


----------



## tpcorr

cfiore said:


> HI all, first post, I have been lurking. I have been doing a ton of research and it is time to upgrade my almost ten year old Specialized. After much deliberation and see sawing this afternoon I ordered a 2015 Synapse Carbon 5 105. I had to go with the Magnesium white w/ jet black as I wasn't a big fan of the black & green. Now the waiting begins. Anyway, I am very excited and just wanted to share the good news.


Congratulations! Will it be 5800?

Tom


----------



## cfiore

tpcorr said:


> Congratulations! Will it be 5800?
> 
> Tom


No, it came to $2300 & change. :wink5: I can't remember and I don't have the spec's. I picked the color from their 2015 catalog.


----------



## SundayNiagara

cfiore said:


> No, it came to $2300 & change. :wink5: I can't remember and I don't have the spec's. I picked the color from their 2015 catalog.


He means the gruppo.


----------



## cfiore

SundayNiagara said:


> He means the gruppo.


I know. That is why I said I don't have the specs and winked.


----------



## mpre53

If it's a 2015 model, it should have 5800.


----------



## isuckatbiking

cfiore said:


> HI all, first post, I have been lurking. I have been doing a ton of research and it is time to upgrade my almost ten year old Specialized. After much deliberation and see sawing this afternoon I ordered a 2015 Synapse Carbon 5 105. I had to go with the Magnesium white w/ jet black as I wasn't a big fan of the black & green. Now the waiting begins. Anyway, I am very excited and just wanted to share the good news.


I've been looking EVERYWHERE for definite photos of the 2015 Synapse 105 carbons with disk brakes. Do you by chance have photos? Unless you bought the disc brake versions.
Also, was both colors glossy or was one of them matte.


----------



## cfiore

isuckatbiking said:


> I've been looking EVERYWHERE for definite photos of the 2015 Synapse 105 carbons with disk brakes. Do you by chance have photos? Unless you bought the disc brake versions.
> Also, was both colors glossy or was one of them matte.


I did not get disc brakes, BOTH the black/green & white/black have the glossy paint jobs, it even said in the catalog "glossy" under both. I'm sorry, I do not have pics. I jut looked at the catalog at the shop.


----------



## isuckatbiking

cfiore said:


> I did not get disc brakes, BOTH the black/green & white/black have the glossy paint jobs, it even said in the catalog "glossy" under both. I'm sorry, I do not have pics. I jut looked at the catalog at the shop.


Thanks for the reply! So both are disc brakes as well as both being glossy. Thats freaking awesome!!

Trying to get an idea on how the color scheme is laid out. 

Were you able to see the colors for the synapse 6 and 4 Carbon? To my understanding, the frame is exactly the same. It's just the components that are different.

Edit:
Please tell me it looked like this 
https://fcdn.roadbikereview.com/att...tos-2015-cannondale-evo-synapse-synapse_6.jpg


----------



## cfiore

isuckatbiking said:


> Thanks for the reply! So both are disc brakes as well as both being glossy. Thats freaking awesome!!
> 
> Trying to get an idea on how the color scheme is laid out.
> 
> Were you able to see the colors for the synapse 6 and 4 Carbon? To my understanding, the frame is exactly the same. It's just the components that are different.
> 
> Edit:
> Please tell me it looked like this
> https://fcdn.roadbikereview.com/att...tos-2015-cannondale-evo-synapse-synapse_6.jpg


No, the 5 is does NOT have disc brakes. Just talked to the shop, it is the 5800 11 speed. Both the black/green & white/black ARE glossy. I did not look at the 6 or 4.


----------



## isuckatbiking

cfiore said:


> No, the 5 is does NOT have disc brakes. Just talked to the shop, it is the 5800 11 speed. Both the black/green & white/black ARE glossy. I did not look at the 6 or 4.


Oh I know. I meant the color scheme. You said black and green. Is the black and green frame you saw resemble the one above it is it totally different.


----------



## part_robot

isuckatbiking said:


> Edit:
> Please tell me it looked like this
> https://fcdn.roadbikereview.com/att...tos-2015-cannondale-evo-synapse-synapse_6.jpg


That's the green option for the 2015 Carbon Ultegra Disc as seen here Cannondale SYNAPSE CARBON ULTEGRA DISC - Bike Taller Reus. It's gloss green and black. The other colorway is matte black and grey with matte red decals. And it will be mine, oh yes 

EDIT: To clarify, discs aren't available on the carbon models until you get up to the ultegra.


----------



## part_robot

If anyone else is interested, this is the definitive set of models and colorways in Europe (and Japan at least) for 2015: http://www.ciclimontanini.it/public/cannondale 2015 synapse.pdf and slightly clearer here CANNONDALE 2015 / ROAD 2015 / ENDURANCE - Bike Taller

Some models have one colorway, some two. Check out the Color1/ Color2 options bottom-right on each page

Things worth noting:
- The Carbon 105 5 comes in only white+black this year and no disc
- There is no pure matte black/grey option apart from the Black Inc. The 105 6 has matte black/grey with red decals like the Ultegra
- The gloss green/black everyone's lusting after is the Carbon Ultegra Disc
- Some CAAD models have the disc option.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cfiore

part_robot said:


> If anyone else is interested, this is the definitive set of models and colorways in Europe (and Japan at least) for 2015: http://www.ciclimontanini.it/public/cannondale 2015 synapse.pdf and slightly clearer here CANNONDALE 2015 / ROAD 2015 / ENDURANCE - Bike Taller
> 
> Some models have one colorway, some two. Check out the Color1/ Color2 options bottom-right on each page
> 
> Things worth noting:
> - The Carbon 105 5 comes in only white+black this year and no disc
> - There is no pure matte black/grey option apart from the Black Inc. The 105 6 has matte black/grey with red decals like the Ultegra
> - The gloss green/black everyone's lusting after is the Carbon Ultegra Disc
> - Some CAAD models have the disc option.
> 
> Hope that helps.


When I was picking my Synapse Carbon 5 105, I had the option of the black/green gloss or white/black gloss, it was right on the page of the catalog. I remeber vividly because the sales person loved the black/green and I am NOT a fan of green, but I had wanted black but the green negated that.


----------



## part_robot

Are you based in Europe? US usually has a couple of extra colorways as you can see from the 2014 catalog. Some large bike chains - such as Evans in the UK - seem to magically acquire those extra colorways even if the local distributors don't ship them.

Either way, it's good news there's second colorways for at least that model.


----------



## part_robot

Just found the USA catalog  http://vendors.cannondale.com/15/15_C_DEALERBOOK_NAV.pdf


----------



## cfiore

part_robot said:


> Are you based in Europe? US usually has a couple of extra colorways as you can see from the 2014 catalog. Some large bike chains - such as Evans in the UK - seem to magically acquire those extra colorways even if the local distributors don't ship them.
> 
> Either way, it's good news there's second colorways for at least that model.


My apologies, I am in the US.


----------



## josephr

part_robot said:


> Just found the USA catalog  http://vendors.cannondale.com/15/15_C_DEALERBOOK_NAV.pdf


Thanks for this...was just about to suggest for him to stop in his LBS and check out the dealer book. One of the Synapse Hi-mod disc bikes will have the new RS685 hydraulic lever with mechanical shifting. sweetness!

The CAADX series only seems to have minor updates. need to browse thru the book some more....a whole month's worth of bike porn!
Joe


----------



## rsdowdy

cfiore said:


> My apologies, I am in the US.


They are making changes to the main website right now. If you go and look. Probably take a few days for them to have it sorted all out. (The Official Site of Cannondale Bicycles the synapse page anyway). There is a landing page for just the frame even, though I don't think they will do that!

rsdowdy


----------



## rsdowdy

nismo73 said:


> Curious about the price of the SRAM Rival disc synapse???


Its about 50.00 higher than last year's pricing and for that you get disc brakes! So 2750.00 ish in the US. And you go up to the 11 speed. I just wonder why they didn't go to the 700x28c tire like they did on the Ulterga and all the high mods.

rsdowdy


----------



## nismo73

Curious about the price of the SRAM Rival disc synapse???


----------



## onemoreshot

nismo73 said:


> Curious about the price of the SRAM Rival disc synapse???


I ordered this one two weeks ago. It was $2920. I have been looking a long time and finally decided on this one. Unfortunately, I will have to be very patient. It will not be available till January. Not sure if all sizes aren't available till then or if it is due to my needing a 61".


----------



## rsdowdy

onemoreshot said:


> I ordered this one two weeks ago. It was $2920. I have been looking a long time and finally decided on this one. Unfortunately, I will have to be very patient. It will not be available till January. Not sure if all sizes aren't available till then or if it is due to my needing a 61".


Amazingly enough I ordered the same bike but in a 58. The order bank said sold out even though they had not hit the market yet. I believe you paid MARP for the bike and not MSRP .... But I could be wrong. We will know when Cannondale post their prices to the web on their Synapse page. MSRP is manufactured suggested retail price, and MARP is Manufactured Adjusted Retail Price. That is basically you paying a premium above MSRP. This is the same thing as car dealers putting an addendum on a sticker that says DAP which is Dealer Added Profit, or ASP being adjusted selling price or a host of other such. Dealer document fees, undercoating, paint protector, seat protector are valueless spoof addons to increase dealer profit. Paying for insurance of any kind (extended warranties, dent repair warranty, GAP insurance, ect) all have their merits as long as you don't pay too much for them. 

Now if your LBS is going to offer you a host of services such as free service for life, free flat repair, free diagnostics, ect, then it may all be a good deal to pay that extra premium and be happy you paid it.

but not me. 

rsdowdy


----------



## SundayNiagara

rsdowdy said:


> Amazingly enough I ordered the same bike but in a 58. The order bank said sold out even though they had not hit the market yet. I believe you paid MARP for the bike and not MSRP .... But I could be wrong. We will know when Cannondale post their prices to the web on their Synapse page. MSRP is manufactured suggested retail price, and MARP is Manufactured Adjusted Retail Price. That is basically you paying a premium above MSRP. This is the same thing as car dealers putting an addendum on a sticker that says DAP which is Dealer Added Profit, or ASP being adjusted selling price or a host of other such. Dealer document fees, undercoating, paint protector, seat protector are valueless spoof addons to increase dealer profit. Paying for insurance of any kind (extended warranties, dent repair warranty, GAP insurance, ect) all have their merits as long as you don't pay too much for them.
> 
> Now if your LBS is going to offer you a host of services such as free service for life, free flat repair, free diagnostics, ect, then it may all be a good deal to pay that extra premium and be happy you paid it.
> 
> but not me.
> 
> rsdowdy


It could also mean, "minimum advertised retail price."


----------



## Lombard

part_robot said:


> Just found the USA catalog  http://vendors.cannondale.com/15/15_C_DEALERBOOK_NAV.pdf


Looks like all the Synapse Carbon Hi-Mods have disc brakes. They have also put 11-speed 11-32 cassettes on all of the Synapse Carbons. Nice to see the 32T cog, not sure how nice the 11-speed is. With the larger gap in a compact double, more cassette cogs means more rear shifting to compensate for front shift.


----------



## rsdowdy

SundayNiagara said:


> It could also mean, "minimum advertised retail price."


I think that would fall under the guidelines of price fixing and why there is a Manufactured Suggested Retail Price. You can sell anything you want at any price you want. That reminds me of a time a mother came into my store and was asking about 175.00 Rookie card that her son wanted for his birthday. She asked, 'Is that card really worth that much?" I replied, "No mam, it's really worth about 3 cents." She looked at me with a shocked look. I told her, "That is about all the card costs to make. Everything else is marketing, a bit of handling costs, and profit." And then she bought the card at the "fair market value" posted in the trade guides which was my asking price.

rsdowdy


----------



## SundayNiagara

rsdowdy said:


> I think that would fall under the guidelines of price fixing and why there is a Manufactured Suggested Retail Price. You can sell anything you want at any price you want. That reminds me of a time a mother came into my store and was asking about 175.00 Rookie card that her son wanted for his birthday. She asked, 'Is that card really worth that much?" I replied, "No mam, it's really worth about 3 cents." She looked at me with a shocked look. I told her, "That is about all the card costs to make. Everything else is marketing, a bit of handling costs, and profit." And then she bought the card at the "fair market value" posted in the trade guides which was my asking price.
> 
> rsdowdy


I believe it says, "minimum ADVERTISED retail price." You are right, the dealer can sell at any price he desires, but can't ADVERTISE below a certain price. Manufacturers like to have dealers, not wars.


----------



## rsdowdy

onemoreshot said:


> I ordered this one two weeks ago. It was $2920. I have been looking a long time and finally decided on this one. Unfortunately, I will have to be very patient. It will not be available till January. Not sure if all sizes aren't available till then or if it is due to my needing a 61".


Might want to check your order status. I was told today that the 58 I have on order will be in the first 2 weeks of October. Be great if yours came in about the same time.

rsdowdy


----------



## onemoreshot

rsdowdy said:


> Might want to check your order status. I was told today that the 58 I have on order will be in the first 2 weeks of October. Be great if yours came in about the same time.
> 
> rsdowdy


Thanks for the heads up. That would be awesome. Will check right away.


----------



## onemoreshot

rsdowdy said:


> Might want to check your order status. I was told today that the 58 I have on order will be in the first 2 weeks of October. Be great if yours came in about the same time.
> 
> rsdowdy


Just got off the phone with the LBS. Ship date is Oct 6. Thanks again for the info. Made my week.


----------



## rsdowdy

onemoreshot said:


> Just got off the phone with the LBS. Ship date is Oct 6. Thanks again for the info. Made my week.


Yea! I am more than happy to give you the info!

rsdowdy


----------



## rsdowdy

*Delivery time update*

I was just told by my lbs that the Cannondale Rival will be delayed until November due to a shortage of SRAM parts. The bikes are ready and built, just waiting on SRAM. If anyone knows different, let us know. Thanks.


----------



## rockworks

I just ordered Carbon 6 105 yesterday. I like the dark color than the 105 5. ETA Oct 19.
The wait begins.


----------



## part_robot

It's a beautiful color. It's a pity they don't do the Ultegra Disc in that color in the UK. Having said that I've very much got used to the bright green now. Can't wait!


----------



## rsdowdy

Looks like a great bike! Waiting is such a terrible thing!


----------



## ph0enix

part_robot said:


> It's a beautiful color. It's a pity they don't do the Ultegra Disc in that color in the UK. Having said that I've very much got used to the bright green now. Can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 300069


It's a great looking color scheme. It's too bad that Cannondale's website doesn't do it justice. Their photos are all washed out again:


----------



## part_robot

Here's another (source: @cyclingplus on Twitter)

Is it sad that I've collected so many pictures of this thing?


----------



## Lefty2341

part_robot said:


> Here's another (source: @cyclingplus on Twitter)
> 
> Is it sad that I've collected so many pictures of this thing?
> 
> View attachment 300086


When does yours arrive?


----------



## part_robot

Lefty2341 said:


> When does yours arrive?


I've not ordered it yet. Might get it for Christmas as we don't get the first batches in UK until mid-November and my LBS of choice doesn't think they'll get them until mid-December or later. No rush though as I've got to learn to use cleats first... I feel bad enough scuffing my vintage bike when I fall off! That and the money issue...

(Related I do feel a bit of a tart going from a beautiful-yet-understated vintage machine to this garish bright green £2500 performance monster. Especially as I'm still working up to my first imperial century )


----------



## rsdowdy

*MSRP Prices Posted on Cammondale.com (and my apologies)*

It appears all the MSRP pricing is posted on cannondale.com! 


Time for me to admit I was wrong about the MSRP of the bike and the 2920.00 was the correct MSRP from Cannondale and not an adjusted price by the lbs. Alas. I was wrong.  So they are about 250.00 more than last year to get the disc brakes and updated features and not the 50.00 I was misinformed of.

rsdowdy


----------



## Sentry2505

I ordered the 2015 HI-MOD Ultegra Disc a couple of months ago. Was originally told the availability date was September 15th, which is today! I will call my LBS later today and see what the current status is. Ordered it in the Red/White/Black color scheme.


----------



## cfiore

I called my LBS where I ordered my Synapse Carbon 5 to get an update and it is scheduled to be in October 10th.


----------



## cfiore

Got the call this afternoon, the new bike is in and ready for pick up. Of course I am out of town till early next week. ARRRGRGGGRRGRG!!!!!!!


----------



## admccrea

I will pick it up for you...LOL


----------



## rockworks

anybody else got their order yet?


----------



## rsdowdy

rockworks said:


> anybody else got their order yet?


No. My order was delayed until Nov 10thish.


----------



## rockworks

My LBS said on the week of Oct 19. Hope it wont get delayed. i ordered a Carbon 6 105.


----------



## rsdowdy

rsdowdy said:


> No. My order was delayed until Nov 10thish.


Erggg.... my LBS went out of business. Lucky me. Now I have to start over. A corporation bought out the owner of the store a few years ago. Now that corporation is folded. The previous owner will be opening up a store but will have to make new deals with bike manufacturers. He tried to save my order but it doesn't look like that will happen so the current order que is now Jan if I want to wait that long. Decisions.... decisions. 

rsdowdy


----------



## rockworks

rsdowdy said:


> Erggg.... my LBS went out of business. Lucky me. Now I have to start over. A corporation bought out the owner of the store a few years ago. Now that corporation is folded. The previous owner will be opening up a store but will have to make new deals with bike manufacturers. He tried to save my order but it doesn't look like that will happen so the current order que is now Jan if I want to wait that long. Decisions.... decisions.
> 
> rsdowdy


That sucks. Good luck.


----------



## ncskiman

My carbon ultegra (non-disc) is scheduled to arrive Dec 14th.


----------



## rockworks

Called my LBS still nothing. Sad part is I already sold my old CAAD10 and the weather has been nice. Dying to go out and ride.


----------



## Jffullum

I got my 2015 Synapse Ultegra disc on Monday this week. Totally surprised as I was told early Nov. Super stoked. Tweaking and upgrading a few parts but I think I will be close to 16 pounds when I'm done. (saddle upgrade, bars, skewers).


----------



## rockworks

Very nice Jffullum. Congrats.


----------



## daurpaul

Placed my order for Carbon 5 today, $2,300. Was told by LBS it will take 5-7 days to deliver.


----------



## onemoreshot

Received my Synapse Rival disc on Saturday. Came in about a week earlier than expected.


----------



## uphillnogo

onemoreshot said:


> Received my Synapse Rival disc on Saturday. Came in about a week earlier than expected.


Congrats on the bike. That's the one I'm thinking about. What's the widest tire you think would fit with the disc brakes. Would 30 or 32mm fit?


----------



## onemoreshot

uphillnogo said:


> Congrats on the bike. That's the one I'm thinking about. What's the widest tire you think would fit with the disc brakes. Would 30 or 32mm fit?


I think 30 would got for sure. I think that 32 would as well but it would be close. Dealer thought 32 would in some brands of tires.


----------



## Dan Gerous

These are 700x32 Small Block Eight on a Synapse Carbon Disc.... Different rims make tires have slight different profiles though. That's on relatively narrow Ksyriums.


----------



## Lefty2341

Dan Gerous said:


> These are 700x32 Small Block Eight on a Synapse Carbon Disc.... Different rims make tires have slight different profiles though. That's on relatively narrow Ksyriums.
> 
> View attachment 301513


Can't believe those fit! Do you know the internal/external width of the Aksium Disc wheels?


----------



## Dan Gerous

Lefty2341 said:


> Can't believe those fit! Do you know the internal/external width of the Aksium Disc wheels?


No sorry... Can't check myself either, I found that photo, didn't take it myself.


----------



## bryon

A shop close to me has the Carbon 5 in the black and green. Its a sweet looking and riding bike. With a set of heavy platform pedals it weighed in at 18.6lbs. Not shabby with heavy pedals, heavy wheels(RS11) and 5800 group.


----------



## uphillnogo

Dan Gerous said:


> These are 700x32 Small Block Eight on a Synapse Carbon Disc.... Different rims make tires have slight different profiles though. That's on relatively narrow Ksyriums.
> 
> View attachment 301513


That does it. With this kind of clearance I'm getting the disc brake version. A local shop has a great deal on a 2014 2 Red but a Conti Gatorskin in 32mm could not get past the rear caliper. With the disk break your essentially getting a comfort geometry cyclocross option.


----------



## wrshultz

*Aksium Disc rim width?*



Lefty2341 said:


> Can't believe those fit! Do you know the internal/external width of the Aksium Disc wheels?


The Mavic website lists the Aksium Disc rim dimensions at 622x17c versus the standard Aksium rim at 622x15c. These are internal widths, but 2mm wider should help the tire profile.


----------



## part_robot

Jffullum said:


> I got my 2015 Synapse Ultegra disc on Monday this week. Totally surprised as I was told early Nov. Super stoked. Tweaking and upgrading a few parts but I think I will be close to 16 pounds when I'm done. (saddle upgrade, bars, skewers).


Oh my that's a pretty bike in person! Looks like January for my Ultegra Disc (green one, not hi-mod)

Curious about the height of that headset though!!! Presumably they're thinking we actually want an upright! ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Dan Gerous

part_robot said:


> Curious about the height of that headset though!!! Presumably they're thinking we actually want an upright! ಠ_ಠ


Don't worry, just like most Cannondale road bikes, the super tall LED headset spacer (or just as tall carbon non-LED one that also comes with it), it's just a spacer and not the actual headset top cover so you don't have to use it. The real headset cover is hidden under these skyscrapers so you can go much lower...

Here's my setup: headset cover plus one 5mm spacer under the stem so that's a 10mm stack, I always leave one spacer above the stem. I didn't want a hybrid but a road bike.


----------



## part_robot

Dan Gerous said:


> Don't worry, just like most Cannondale road bikes, the super tall LED headset spacer (or just as tall carbon non-LED one that also comes with it), it's just a spacer and not the actual headset top cover so you don't have to use it. The real headset cover is hidden under these skyscrapers so you can go much lower...


Awesome, thanks. I was beginning to have visions of needing to get out a hacksaw!

Also: another stunning Synapse


----------



## rockworks

Just got a call from my LBS. Synapse is in and picking it up tonight. whohoo. Then again it will be cold this weekend.


----------



## Lefty2341

rockworks said:


> Just got a call from my LBS. Synapse is in and picking it up tonight. whohoo. Then again it will be cold this weekend.


Which synapse?


----------



## rockworks

Lefty2341 said:


> Which synapse?


2015 Synapse 6 105.


----------



## kps88

what did it weigh prior to making upgrades? That's the hi-mod correct? 



Jffullum said:


> I got my 2015 Synapse Ultegra disc on Monday this week. Totally surprised as I was told early Nov. Super stoked. Tweaking and upgrading a few parts but I think I will be close to 16 pounds when I'm done. (saddle upgrade, bars, skewers).
> View attachment 301234


----------



## erol/frost

Dan Gerous said:


> Don't worry, just like most Cannondale road bikes, the super tall LED headset spacer (or just as tall carbon non-LED one that also comes with it), it's just a spacer and not the actual headset top cover so you don't have to use it. The real headset cover is hidden under these skyscrapers so you can go much lower...
> 
> Here's my setup: headset cover plus one 5mm spacer under the stem so that's a 10mm stack, I always leave one spacer above the stem. I didn't want a hybrid but a road bike.
> 
> View attachment 301568


Wow, that`s an awesome looking bike. What size is it? How tall are you?


----------



## Dan Gerous

erol/frost said:


> Wow, that`s an awesome looking bike. What size is it? How tall are you?


Thanks! It's a 54, I'm 1m77... I think that's about 5'9", 5'10" maybe? I took that picture while I was setting it up, saddle is at the correct height but it's now level.


----------



## rockworks

Got it last night. Carbon 6 105. I chose this one because I love this color scheme.


----------



## rsdowdy

Jffullum said:


> I got my 2015 Synapse Ultegra disc on Monday this week. Totally surprised as I was told early Nov. Super stoked. Tweaking and upgrading a few parts but I think I will be close to 16 pounds when I'm done. (saddle upgrade, bars, skewers).
> View attachment 301234



Wow. Nice bike! Are you enjoying it?

rsdowdy


----------



## rsdowdy

onemoreshot said:


> Received my Synapse Rival disc on Saturday. Came in about a week earlier than expected.



Congrats oms! I hope you are enjoying it. As I would have had to wait until Jan/Feb for mine since my order was cancelled when my lbs went out of busuness, I decided to go another route. I ended up with a CaadX Rival. I decided to do some gravel grinding and would like to do some cross, this might be a good compromise for a year or so and then get a road bike then. 

Until il then I am going to get a set of road wheels, a 52t ring, and another chain. That should bring the weight into a reasonable range for now as well. 








rsdowdy


----------



## erol/frost

Dan Gerous said:


> Thanks! It's a 54, I'm 1m77... I think that's about 5'9", 5'10" maybe? I took that picture while I was setting it up, saddle is at the correct height but it's now level.


Thanks Dan, hm maybe a 54 is my size after all, I`m 180cm and have my saddle set at 76cm centrum BB to top of saddle. What height is the saddle in the photo?


----------



## Dan Gerous

erol/frost said:


> Thanks Dan, hm maybe a 54 is my size after all, I`m 180cm and have my saddle set at 76cm centrum BB to top of saddle. What height is the saddle in the photo?


It's about 74.5cm, but that's with Time Atac XC pedals and mountain bike shoes, if using my road shoes and Speedplays which puts my feet closer to the pedal spindles, I drop the saddle (and bars) by a few mm. And depending what saddle I use, it can change a bit too as some bow down more than others with the body weight on it or some thicker padding packs down more than some... I wouldn't base your frame size choice on my photo though...


----------



## ncskiman

Hey Guys...Got my Carbon 3 Ultegra the other day and after riding a bit I decided I wanted a disc brake bike. Since it was a special order the bike shop won't allow me to return or trade so I am selling the bike. I have it listed on ebay: 2015 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3 Ultegra 51cm | eBay and in the classifieds if anyone is interested. 51cm in matte black.


----------



## Lefty2341

Boom! Got mine a couple days ago. Synapse Carbon Ultegra Disc.


----------



## Speedy Greyhound

Lefty2341 said:


> Boom! Got mine a couple days ago. Synapse Carbon Ultegra Disc.


Nice to see the 2015's starting to ship. I have the same model in Black and Green on order, I was hoping it would be here before the snow arrived.


----------



## DuManchu

Just ordered my 2015 CAAD10 Rival Disc this afternoon, should be here in about a week or so. 

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Jffullum

Hi all, Here's the latest on my 2015 Synapse hi-mod Ultegra disc. I've been riding the bike for 2 months now and absolutely love it. Fast, light and very smooth. The brakes are super good. My bike is a 54 and was about 16.4 pounds out of the box. I changed a few things and it's now 15.4 pounds. Very happy about that.

Upgrades: New carbon bars, Ritchey Streem carbon saddle, Cannondale Spider-ring, ti skewers, 25mm Conti tires. I also lowered the stem since the headset is pretty tall by using a 15mm headset spacer. Feels and looks much better.


----------



## DuManchu

My CAAD10 Disc arrived today, picking it up after work. I took a quick snap of it when I stopped by the LBS to get pedals and check out the bike. I'll get some better pics later once I get it home.









The blue paint scheme is absolutely gorgeous in person, the pics on Cannondale's website don't do it justice.


----------



## Dan Gerous

DuManchu said:


> My CAAD10 Disc arrived today, picking it up after work. I took a quick snap of it when I stopped by the LBS to get pedals and check out the bike. I'll get some better pics later once I get it home.
> 
> The blue paint scheme is absolutely gorgeous in person, the pics on Cannondale's website don't do it justice.


Nice! I love that colorway. :thumbsup:


----------



## Team Sarcasm

DuManchu said:


> My CAAD10 Disc arrived today, picking it up after work. I took a quick snap of it when I stopped by the LBS to get pedals and check out the bike. I'll get some better pics later once I get it home.
> 
> View attachment 303055
> 
> 
> The blue paint scheme is absolutely gorgeous in person, the pics on Cannondale's website don't do it justice.



Enjoy it!!

That color look MUCH better in person.


----------



## MrRidealong

*Black Inc.*







2 weeks old already. Ax 29 tubular rims with FMB tires on tune hubs. Vector pedals and a special Jeager-Lite saddle. 7,2kg/58cm


----------



## part_robot

Dan Gerous said:


> These are 700x32 Small Block Eight on a Synapse Carbon Disc.... Different rims make tires have slight different profiles though. That's on relatively narrow Ksyriums.
> 
> View attachment 301513


So... This was the picture that caused me to fall in love with the 2015 Ultegra Di2 Disc. And now I have one! Woohoo!

Beautiful bike 

[Edit: For those interested it's 8.4kg stock - exactly the same as the non-Di2 green and black one. That's a full 0.7kg over last years' non-disc Ultegra. Disc brakes are heavy]


----------



## kps88

how could those changes possibly lower the bike 800 ish grams? Is there anything else you changed?



Jffullum said:


> Hi all, Here's the latest on my 2015 Synapse hi-mod Ultegra disc. I've been riding the bike for 2 months now and absolutely love it. Fast, light and very smooth. The brakes are super good. My bike is a 54 and was about 16.4 pounds out of the box. I changed a few things and it's now 15.4 pounds. Very happy about that.
> 
> Upgrades: New carbon bars, Ritchey Streem carbon saddle, Cannondale Spider-ring, ti skewers, 25mm Conti tires. I also lowered the stem since the headset is pretty tall by using a 15mm headset spacer. Feels and looks much better.
> View attachment 302843


----------



## hoodriverlife

Sentry2505 said:


> I ordered the 2015 HI-MOD Ultegra Disc a couple of months ago. Was originally told the availability date was September 15th, which is today! I will call my LBS later today and see what the current status is. Ordered it in the Red/White/Black color scheme.


I just ordered this bike, in the same size, same color. Red/white/black are my favorite colors, but the headtube scheme is a little funky... But, eh, I am sure I'll like it. How are you liking the bike? I presume it finally got to you?


----------



## SwiftSolo

That is a gorgeous bike.


----------



## southpaw533

Hey guys new Cannondale owner here. I put in an order for Synapse Ultegra Di2 Disc. Quick question, anyone know why I can only get that frame color for the Di2? I mean it has the same holes as the other frame colors so I find it odd I can't get the same frame as the mechanical Ultegra Disc shown a few posts above mine. Hopefully as a new Di2 convert I will grow to love the color and bike overall. Last 2 bikes have been Giant Defy's.


----------



## part_robot

You didn't say where you are based, but in much of the world the mech Ultegra Disc comes in gloss green+black and matte black with red details. UK and a few other countries only sell the green+black version. The Di2 only comes in matte black+white everywhere. If you're in a country that sells the mech colorway you want, it's can be cheaper to just buy that and convert to Di2 than it is to buy the Di2.

As for me, I went into the shop to buy the green+black mech but the moment I saw another customer's Di2 I fell in love so I bought that. It's really pretty, in my opinion.

[Edited to add that Cannondale's colorway allocation is always weird and random. They recycle colors from previous year and move them to different price points etc]


----------



## southpaw533

What was I thinking? I'm way too impatient to think I could wait over a month for a bike to arrive. There is a good chance my wife will divorce me or kill me due to the mood that waiting has put me in. Hurry up Canondale!


----------



## darwinosx

southpaw533 said:


> What was I thinking? I'm way too impatient to think I could wait over a month for a bike to arrive. There is a good chance my wife will divorce me or kill me due to the mood that waiting has put me in. Hurry up Canondale!



My dealer says at least a month and then there is some port strike so I'm not feeling like putting money down on a bike that will arrive someday.

How are people finding the disc brakes on these? Any issues?


----------



## WheresWaldo

darwinosx said:


> My dealer says at least a month and then there is some port strike so I'm not feeling like putting money down on a bike that will arrive someday.
> 
> How are people finding the disc brakes on these? Any issues?


The dock strike is over, as of the end of February, so that should not be of any concern. There is still a backlog of stuff already on the docks, but that should likely be cleared in another month or so.


----------



## southpaw533

Dealer said all Cannondale shipments are arriving per schedule and as mentioned the strike is over for now. I fail to see the rationale behind not putting my money down on the bike I want because I simply have to wait a few weeks. While the wait is tormenting it's not even close to the feeling of riding a bike for years that you don't want simply because you couldn't wait a few weeks.


----------



## hoodriverlife

My Cannondale Synapse Hi-mod Carbon Ultegra Disc in red/white/black arrived this week. I picked it up yesterday. 17.8 lbs with Ultegra pedals and no cages in the 61cm size. It has the CZ wheels with 28mm rubber. I will be switching out the bar for an old FSA Carbon Wing, and i'll weigh it again. It took 3 weeks to arrive. I like the color, but wish it had a Cannondale "C" on the headtube - since when does a bike or car not have a badge on the front!!! Pictures to prove its existence will probably take me a week or so, when I get it back from the handlebar swap.


----------



## southpaw533

My Cannondale Synapse Ultegra Di2 Disc in the matte black and white arrived yesterday a little over a week ahead of original estimate. Weighed in at 19lbs 3oz for a size 56 with pedals, seat bag, and bottle cages. Rode the bike around the neighborhood yesterday evening and absolutely love it. I wish that could have rode my old Giant Defy Carbon and this bike back to back because even though its been months ago that I sold the Giant this bike seems alot stiffer and more efficient. While I would never argue Di2 as necessary the way that the front shift sure makes it a nice luxury to own.


----------



## part_robot

southpaw533 said:


> My Cannondale Synapse Ultegra Di2 Disc in the matte black and white arrived yesterday ....


I absolutely love mine. It's such a good ride


----------



## SynSyn

looks good!


----------



## SynSyn

Dan Gerous said:


> Don't worry, just like most Cannondale road bikes, the super tall LED headset spacer (or just as tall carbon non-LED one that also comes with it), it's just a spacer and not the actual headset top cover so you don't have to use it. The real headset cover is hidden under these skyscrapers so you can go much lower...
> 
> Here's my setup: headset cover plus one 5mm spacer under the stem so that's a 10mm stack, I always leave one spacer above the stem. I didn't want a hybrid but a road bike.
> 
> View attachment 301568


I'm working on the set up of my Synapse, mainly in terms of stem height/angle and length. At the moment the stem (Cdale C1, -7 deg, 110mm) is slammed on a 5mm headset cover and the bike is size 54. How long is this (-6 deg?) stem on your bike? Thanks. BTW, I'm considering a ZIPP Service Course SL stem, -17 deg., 120mm.


----------



## Dan Gerous

SynSyn said:


> I'm working on the set up of my Synapse, mainly in terms of stem height/angle and length. At the moment the stem (Cdale C1, -7 deg, 110mm) is slammed on a 5mm headset cover and the bike is size 54. How long is this (-6 deg?) stem on your bike? Thanks. BTW, I'm considering a ZIPP Service Course SL stem, -17 deg., 120mm.


It's a -6° x 100mm.


----------



## SynSyn

Thanks for replying. What is the weight of the bike (with or without pedals/bottle cages), if I may ask.


----------



## Dan Gerous

SynSyn said:


> Thanks for replying. What is the weight of the bike (with or without pedals/bottle cages), if I may ask.


Not sure as it is now. The shop I got it from weighed it at slightly over 15.5lbs stock so without pedals and cages, uncut steerer and stock saddle and tires. It lost a bit by cutting the steerer and changing the saddle but I mounted bigger/tougher tires and heavier QR skewers.


----------



## SynSyn

Dan Gerous said:


> Not sure as it is now. The shop I got it from weighed it at slightly over 15.5lbs stock so without pedals and cages, uncut steerer and stock saddle and tires. It lost a bit by cutting the steerer and changing the saddle but I mounted bigger/tougher tires and heavier QR skewers.


That is quite light, especially given the Di2, which adds a bit of extra weight! My road bike is a 2014 Synapse Alloy Disc, size 54, upgraded with good components (2x11 Dura Ace derailleurs & cassette & chain, Mavic Ksyrium Pro Disc wheels with Schwalbe One 25mm tires, Shimano hydro brakes & shifters & ice tech rotors, Cdale Si crankset, Cdale C1 stem & handlebar, Cdale carbon seatpost, fabric saddle) but can't get it below 7.9 Kg (17.4 lbs) net weight. I am considering buying a Hi-Mod frameset and building it with the aforementioned components. I wonder whether it is worth the investment and whether the bike will then be close to the 7.0 Kg (15.4 lbs) mark...


----------



## Lombard

SynSyn said:


> That is quite light, especially given the Di2, which adds a bit of extra weight! My road bike is a 2014 Synapse Alloy Disc, size 54, upgraded with good components (2x11 Dura Ace derailleurs & cassette & chain, Mavic Ksyrium Pro Disc wheels with Schwalbe One 25mm tires, Shimano hydro brakes & shifters & ice tech rotors, Cdale Si crankset, Cdale C1 stem & handlebar, Cdale carbon seatpost, fabric saddle) but can't get it below 7.9 Kg (17.4 lbs) net weight. I am considering buying a Hi-Mod frameset and building it with the aforementioned components. I wonder whether it is worth the investment and whether the bike will then be close to the 7.0 Kg (15.4 lbs) mark...


Yes, the main advantage to the Hi-Mod vs. standard mod frame is about 2lbs. weight savings. IMO hardly worth the extra $$ unless you are racing. It's cheaper to shed 2lbs. off the engine. ;-)


----------



## SynSyn

Lombard said:


> Yes, the main advantage to the Hi-Mod vs. standard mod frame is about 2lbs. weight savings. IMO hardly worth the extra $$ unless you are racing. It's cheaper to shed 2lbs. off the engine. ;-)


Yes, I'm working on that beer belly... Two lbs. is quite a lot considering that a frameset is by definition a stripped-down-to-basics construction. Furthermore, it is not possible to buy a standard-mod carbon Synapse frameset, only the hi-mod is available. So, in my case, the choice is between the alloy frameset (with "carbon blades" fork) I already have and the hi-mod variant. The weight difference between these two should then be way over two lbs., according to your estimate. Will there also be some noticeable difference in terms of handling, feeling etc.?


----------



## SynSyn




----------



## Lombard

SynSyn said:


> Yes, I'm working on that beer belly... Two lbs. is quite a lot considering that a frameset is by definition a strip-down-to-basics construction. Furthermore, it is not possible to buy a standard-mod carbon Synapse frameset, only the hi-mod is available. So, in my case, the choice is between the alloy frameset (with "carbon blades" fork) I already have and the hi-mod variant. The weight difference between these two should then be way over two lbs., according to your estimate. Will there also be some noticeable difference in terms of handling, feeling etc.?


The 2lb. difference I mentioned was between the two carbon frames - Hi-Mod vs. standard carbon. Certainly the difference between the Hi-Mod and alloy will be considerably more.

You will definitely feel a difference between carbon and alloy as far as compliance. You will not feel the "buzz" on carbon that you feel on aluminum. So a more comfortable ride. Handling will possibly be better too as carbon can be shaped easier to maximize stiffness only where you want it. You won't feel any difference between Hi-Mod vs. standard mod, but since you can't buy a standard mod frame, it's irrelevant.


----------



## SynSyn

Lombard said:


> The 2lb. difference I mentioned was between the two carbon frames - Hi-Mod vs. standard carbon. Certainly the difference between the Hi-Mod and alloy will be considerably more.
> 
> You will definitely feel a difference between carbon and alloy as far as compliance. You will not feel the "buzz" on carbon that you feel on aluminum. So a more comfortable ride. Handling will possibly be better too as carbon can be shaped easier to maximize stiffness only where you want it. You won't feel any difference between Hi-Mod vs. standard mod, but since you can't buy a standard mod frame, it's irrelevant.


The prospect of reducing the weight of the bike below the (in my mind) fetishized 15.5 lb. (7.0 Kg) limit is quite appealing, I have to say. More compliance and stiffness would also be welcome. I cannot fault the alloy frame, which rides really well - yet with a bit of flex at the bottom bracket (the outer side of the chain, while on the big ring, rubs against the front derailleur cage) and with a bit of front brake rotor rub against the brake pads, both issues occurring under load.


----------



## Lombard

SynSyn said:


> The prospect of reducing the weight of the bike below the (in my mind) fetishized 15.5 lb. (7.0 Kg) limit is quite appealing, I have to say. More compliance and stiffness would also be welcome. I cannot fault the alloy frame, which rides really well - yet with a bit of flex at the bottom bracket (the outer side of the chain, while on the big ring, rubs against the front derailleur cage) and with a bit of front brake rotor rub against the brake pads, both issues occurring under load.


I think the "bottom bracket flex" you describe has more to do with the width of that area, not the frame material. The BB30 is a wider bottom bracket so is stiffer. Don't know which alloy Synapse you have, but for 2016, some of the higher end alloy Synapses actually have BB30. If you have it, it will be printed right on that part of your frame.


----------



## SynSyn

Lombard said:


> I think the "bottom bracket flex" you describe has more to do with the width of that area, not the frame material. The BB30 is a wider bottom bracket so is stiffer. Don't know which alloy Synapse you have, but for 2016, some of the higher end alloy Synapses actually have BB30. If you have it, it will be printed right on that part of your frame.


My alloy Synapse has indeed BB30 (68mm), the hi-mod frame has BB30A (73mm). From what I hear, the hi-mod frame is quite stiff and allows for a very good power transfer. Someone suggested that the BB flex I experience will be practically eliminated when upgrading to the carbon frame. Unfortunately, I will have to dish out the cash before I get to find out...


----------



## Lombard

SynSyn said:


> My alloy Synapse has indeed BB30 (68mm), the hi-mod frame has BB30A (73mm). From what I hear, the hi-mod frame is quite stiff and allows for a very good power transfer. Someone suggested that the BB flex I experience will be practically eliminated when upgrading to the carbon frame. Unfortunately, I will have to dish out the cash before I get to find out...


I have the 2014 Synapse Carbon 5 105 (standard mod). That has the BB30A. Stiffness and power transfer is exceptional. I'm sure you will be pleased with it. It makes my 2007 Trek OCLV frame feel like a wet noodle.


----------



## SynSyn

Lombard said:


> I have the 2014 Synapse Carbon 5 105 (standard mod). That has the BB30A. Stiffness and power transfer is exceptional. I'm sure you will be pleased with it. It makes my 2007 Trek OCLV frame feel like a wet noodle.


:smile5:


----------



## SynSyn

Hi to all. Is anyone using a chain catcher? I'm considering getting the K-Edge Road Pro model, which is a bit costly. Is there a real danger of dropping the chain and damaging the BB shell?


----------



## Lombard

SynSyn said:


> Hi to all. Is anyone using a chain catcher? I'm considering getting the K-Edge Road Pro model, which is a bit costly. Is there a real danger of dropping the chain and damaging the BB shell?



Damage the BB shell with a chain drop? Probably not. While a small clearance between frame and small ring could give you a nasty chain suck (I had this happen with a carbon frame), unless the frame is a delicate flower, it will only take paint off.


----------



## Duane Behrens




----------



## SynSyn

Hi Dan, apologies for asking again, but did your Hi-Mod Synapse weigh stock 7030 gram (15.5 lb)? It is amazingly light for a disc equipped bike. Also, do you ever get disc brake rub?


----------



## part_robot

SynSyn said:


> Also, do you ever get disc brake rub?


I did. Fixed by replacing the crappy stock external cam Mavic(?) QR skewers with Ultegra internal cam and fastening very tight.


----------



## SynSyn

OK, thanks. I'm trying to figure out what sort of a frameset to buy to upgrade from my aluminium Synapse (all parts & wheelset already upgraded) so I'd like to ask, have you had the chance to directly compare a Synapse to a Super Six Evo? Should I wait for the Hi-Mod Super Six Evo Disc frameset?


----------



## Rashadabd

SynSyn said:


> OK, thanks. I'm trying to figure out what sort of a frameset to buy to upgrade from my aluminium Synapse (all parts & wheelset already upgraded) so I'd like to ask, have you had the chance to directly compare a Synapse to a Super Six Evo? Should I wait for the Hi-Mod Super Six Evo Disc frameset?


I have heard a lot of good things about the Focus Cayo Disc, Focus Izalco Max Disc, and Norco Tactic Disc for what it's worth. Nothing wrong with the Cannondale, I took it for a test ride and really liked it, but I think Focus has one of the best road disc systems out there. There are plenty of reviews out there talking about it if you are interested.


----------

